# Scape vote!



## Garuf (4 Mar 2008)

which scape do people think is going to end up being the strongest?

If you vote scape 2 what can I do to improve it?

in the red corner, scape one.






and in the blue, scape two.


----------



## Dan Crawford (4 Mar 2008)

The first one for me mate.
In the first tank you have got the wood and rocks working together and then in the second one you seem to have "plonked" a piece of wood between some well placed rocks IMO. I'm sorry if that sounds horrible but i don't know how else to put it.


----------



## Garuf (4 Mar 2008)

Don't worry at all, keep the comments coming, my intentions on scape 2 was to have the wood appear to be growing in a way which interacted with the rock's, I was aiming for it to look as though the wood had become lodged there or had grown.
I do see why you prefer scape one though.


----------



## Moss Man (4 Mar 2008)

I also agree with Dan, the arrangement in scape 1 looks more natural and the wood and rocks interact with each other and seem to complement each other in my view.


----------



## TDI-line (4 Mar 2008)

I like the little tree one.


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Mar 2008)

I prefer the second one.  A tree growing out of a mountain looks strange to my unartistic eyes (that got a B in Art GCSE and C in Graphic Design GCSE!!)

(Not that GCSEs mean anything. lol)

Andy


----------



## Garuf (4 Mar 2008)

MY POINT EXACTLY!
I wanted scape 2 to be more natural like the wood had become waterlogged and this was its resting place, obviously it's not as aesthetically successful but that's just how it does sometimes.


----------



## zig (5 Mar 2008)

Definitely a case of different folks different strokes, I prefer the second one.

I would plant HC in the foreground in front of the hairgrass you have drawn in, and would move the wood slightly to the RHS but keeping it in its same shape/position, more like sliding it around towards the glass on the RHS of the tank, if that makes sense.

Just my 02 cent  

As that famous aquascaper George Farmer once said "everyones an expert right"


----------



## Garuf (5 Mar 2008)

thank you zig, I haven't a clue what you mean by moving it, I'm a visual person, could you do a diagram?   

I already have the hc planted and growing in this is an emersed tank, it just doesn't show up very well in the picture.


----------



## zig (5 Mar 2008)

Sorry man not a diagram type of guy  

Is swivel a better word to use, as in swivel the wood around a bit, but on second look its probably fine as it is.


----------



## Martin (5 Mar 2008)

I prefer the second one aswell, it looks more natural and aesthetically more pleasing on the eye, especially the protruding piece at the front, a good focal point.


----------

